# Weightlifting log



## gtbmed (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm Greg.



_Snatch pull + hang snatch (above knee)_
125x2+1
130x2+1,2+1,2+1,2+1
_Cleans_
175x2
185x2,2,2,2
_Full squats_
215x5,5,5
_Rack jerks_
155x1
145x2,2,2,2
_Dead-hang pullups_
BWx8,8,4,4
_Back extensions_
235x15
250x15
265x15


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 19, 2011)

Not my best workout.



_Snatches_
125x1,1,1
130x1,1,1
135x1,1,1
125x1
_Hang clean (above knee) + hang clean (below knee)_
165x1+1
175x1+1,1+1,1+1,1+1
_Front squats_
205x3,3,3
_Bench press_
145x5,5
135x5


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm still dealing with some fatigue from last weekend.  I was fairly happy with snatches but I need to get more comfortable from below the knee into the DKB.  Cleans felt a bit weak but I made them all easily, just didn't want to push it any further.  I think I may have lost a bit of weight too.



_Hang snatch (hip) + hang snatch (knee)_
115x1+1,1+1
120x1+0,1+1,1+1,1+1
_Cleans_
175x1
185x1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1
_Back squats_
215x5,5,5


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 23, 2011)

_Snatch_
125x1,1,1
135x1,1,1,0,0,1,1,1,1
_Clean pull + hang clean (hip)_
175x2+1
185x2+1,2+1,2+1,2+1
_Push press_
135x3,3,3
_Abs/back_


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 29, 2011)

Was a bit lighter yesterday and still had some fatigue from the weekend.  First pull still needs a lot of work on cleans.


_Snatch pull + hang snatch (above knee)_
125x2+1,2+1,2+1,2+1,2+1
_Cleans_
185x1,1
190x1,1
195x1,1,1,1,1
185x1
_Front squat_
205x3,3,3
_Push press_
115x5,5,4


----------



## jagbender (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, just stopping in.   

Might want to post your Current stats? so we can see the changes? 

 


Jag


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 30, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Hey, just stopping in.
> 
> Might want to post your Current stats? so we can see the changes?
> 
> ...



5'11", 170lbs.

training for weightlifting and sports for the most part.  just trying to learn for now.


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 30, 2011)

yesterday:



_Clean deadlifts_
225x5
245x1
275x1
285x0
225x5,5,5,5,5
_Clean pulls from blocks (below knee)_
205x3,3,3,3,3
_Upper back stuff_


----------



## gtbmed (Jun 30, 2011)

_Snatches_
125x2,2,1x,2,1x,2
_Clean pull+hang clean (above knee)_
175x1+1,1+1,1+1,1+1,1+1
_Back squat_
205x5,5,5
_Stuff_


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 2, 2011)

Injured my right index finger (not weightlifting related).  I think what I'll do is cut out jerks and snatches since they tend to wreck my hands.

I'll probably clean 2-3x per week with variations and do more pulls and squats to make up for it.  I need to gain weight I think.


----------

